# 7 اخطاء تقتل حب الرجل



## Coptic MarMar (14 يناير 2009)

[b](( الاستهزاء وجرح المشاعر )) 


السخرية من المظاهر الجسمية او الاجتماعية تولد الكراهية في النفس لانها تقلل من شأن 


الطرف الاخر..وبالتالي ينعدم الاحترام ويحل محله النزاعات والمشادات 


فمن اهم ادوار الزوجه في حياة زوجها حفظ كرامته في حضوره وغيابه واشعاره الدائم 


بالثقة بالنفس ودفعه الى النجاح , وذلك لا يتأتي بالمواخذة الدائمه والتعليق السلبي 


على سلوكه ومظهره بطريقه مؤذية .


(( الانشغال الدائم عنه )) 

اهمال الزوجه لزوجها سواء داخل المنزل او خارجه 

(بالعمل والصديقات وممارسة الهوايات )

تشعرة بالنبذ والفراغ لا سيما ان كان ليس لدية ما يشغله , لذلك يجب الانتباه 

ولوكان ذلك على حساب بعض الاهتمامات الاخرى , حتى لايشعر زوجك بالاهمال

وبالتالي الفتور العاطفي .




((الغــــــــــــيرة الشـــــــــديدة )) 


الغيرة اذا تجاوزت الحدود تهدد العلاقه الزوجية بشده وقد تصل بشريكي الحياة الى منحدرات


سيئة العواقب كالعنف وتكذيب احدهما للاخر باستمرار والشك وذلك يعتبر اقوى مطب مهلك


للعلاقه بينهما .


(( نصـــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــائح الاخريات ))


استماع الزوجه الى جميع النصائح التى توجهها لها الصديقات والزميلات على اختلاف


وتفاوت ثقافتهن وصدقهن في النصيحه يؤدى بها الى التشوش والتخبط في الافكار 


فكل زوج له طباع وافكار تختلف عن زوج الصديقه او الزميلة لذلك حاولي ان تتفهمى 


زوجك بنفسك فالعلاقه بينكما خاصه ولا تشبهها اي علاقة بين اثنين اخرين فاهتمي 


بحفظ اسرارك وخصوصياتك ولا تطلبي المشورة الا من اهل التخصص والثقة .




(( عــــــــــدم التقدير ))

قد يكون لزوجك طموحات واحلام تحتاج الى مسانده ومساعده ولكن عدم تفهمك لهذه 

الطموحات قد يترجمها الزوج انك لا تقدرينه كما يجب ويعتبر عدم مشاركتك له ولو بعبارات

التشجيع نوعا من الاحباط ويعد ذلك من اكبر الاخطاء التى تقع فيها الزوجات وقد تدمر

حياتهن الزوجية ثم يتساءلن بعد ذلك عن السبب !


(( التسلط والديكتاتورية ))


تعتقد بعض الفتيات ان امتلاكها للقرارت في الحياه الزوجية سيحقق لها الامان وراحه


البال ولكنها اذا تفهمت رأي زوجها واحترمته فان ذلك سيعود عليها بالنجاح الاكبر


كزوجه وربة منزل فالحياة الزوجية مشاركة بين طرفين متساويين في الواجبات والحقوق


وليست الديكتاتورية تحكمها الزوجه وينفذ احكامها الزوج .


(( الشكوى المستمرة ))

[color]اذا استشعر الزوج ان زوجته دائمة الشكوى و تكثر الحديث عن المشكلات التى تجد لها حلاً 

فقد يمل من التحدث معها وربما يلجأ الى ((الصمت الزوجي)) طلباً للسلامة وراحة البال 

فالزوج يشعر بالرضا عن اختياره لزوجته حينما يلمس فيها التعقل والذكاء والقدرة على 

اتخاذ قرارات حكيمة في مواجهة المشاكل المنزلية البسيطة ويثق في ان لدية من يعاونه 

ويؤازره في الحياة لا من يضيف الى اعبائه حملا جديدا بالزواج .]



ويبقى الحب شمعة لا تنطفي في وجه ريح الزمن[/b]​


----------



## سيزار (14 يناير 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا ..


بجد حلو كتير تسلم ايدك يا استاذه مرمر


----------



## kalimooo (14 يناير 2009)

marmar_maroo

موضوع رااااااااائع جداااا

شكرااااااا جزيلا لطرحه 

ربنا يباركك سلام المسيح بقلبك


----------



## SALVATION (14 يناير 2009)

_



ويبقى الحب شمعة لا تنطفي في وجه ريح الزمن​

أنقر للتوسيع...

جميل نصائحك مرمر
تسلم ايدك
يسوع يجعل موضوعك سبب حب وبركة للكل​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يناير 2009)

موضوع راااااااائع يا مرمر 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Rosetta (14 يناير 2009)

*ايه المواضيع الجامدة دي يا مرمر
مرسي ليكي*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 يناير 2009)

*مرسي يا مرمورة يا جميلة علي المعلومات المفيدة 
اكيد الاهمال و الاستهزاء والغيرة وكل الحجات دي هتقتل اكبر حب في قلب اي رجل​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 يناير 2009)

marmar_maroo قال:


> (( نصـــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــائح الاخريات ))
> 
> 
> استماع الزوجه الى جميع النصائح التى توجهها لها الصديقات والزميلات على اختلاف
> ...




*
دي أهم مشكله بتكون في اغلب البنات

كل زوجه او بنت تسمع كلام صحابتها 

ومن غير ما تفكر حتي لو كان غلط

شكرا مرموره علي موضوعك المهم​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 يناير 2009)

سيزار قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا ..
> 
> 
> بجد حلو كتير تسلم ايدك يا استاذه مرمر



*ميرررررررررسى يا سيزار *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> marmar_maroo
> 
> موضوع رااااااااائع جداااا
> 
> ...



*ميرررررررررسى يا كليمووو *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 يناير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> جميل نصائحك مرمر
> تسلم ايدك
> يسوع يجعل موضوعك سبب حب وبركة للكل​_



*ميرررررررررسى يا تونى *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 يناير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااائع يا مرمر
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...



*ميرررررررررسى يا كوكو *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 يناير 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *ايه المواضيع الجامدة دي يا مرمر
> مرسي ليكي*​



*ميرررررررررسى يا روز *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *مرسي يا مرمورة يا جميلة علي المعلومات المفيدة
> اكيد الاهمال و الاستهزاء والغيرة وكل الحجات دي هتقتل اكبر حب في قلب اي رجل​*



*ميرررررررررسى يا قمر *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 يناير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> دي أهم مشكله بتكون في اغلب البنات
> 
> كل زوجه او بنت تسمع كلام صحابتها
> ...



*ميرررررررررسى يا مايكل*​


----------



## tenaaaa (17 يناير 2009)

موضوع رائع فعلا​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يناير 2009)

> ويبقى الحب شمعة لا تنطفي في وجه ريح الزمن


*مقوووووله جميله ميرسى يا  مرمورتى​*


----------



## just member (19 يناير 2009)

*يا سلام يا سلام*
*ميرسى يا مرمر على الموضوع الجميل دة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 يناير 2009)

*ايه النصايح الحلوة دى يا مرموره*


----------



## المجدلية (19 يناير 2009)

موضوع رائع ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## وليم تل (19 يناير 2009)

شكرا مرمر مارو
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (20 يناير 2009)

*موضوع يستاهل التقييم يا مرمورة بجد رائئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئع النصايح دى
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 مارس 2009)

tenaaaa قال:


> موضوع رائع فعلا​



ميرررررررسى لمرورك ياقمر​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 مارس 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *مقوووووله جميله ميرسى يا  مرمورتى​*



ميرررررررسى لمرورك ياقمر​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 مارس 2009)

come with me قال:


> *يا سلام يا سلام*
> *ميرسى يا مرمر على الموضوع الجميل دة*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



ميرررررررسى لمرورك ياجوجو

أحنا نحب نخدم بردوا 30:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 مارس 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *ايه النصايح الحلوة دى يا مرموره*



ميرررررررسى لمرورك ياكوكى​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 مارس 2009)

naglaa_y قال:


> موضوع رائع ربنا يبارك حياتك



ميرررررررسى لمرورك ياقمر​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 مارس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا مرمر مارو
> على الموضوع الرائع
> مودتى​



ميرررررررسى لمرورك يافندم​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 مارس 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *موضوع يستاهل التقييم يا مرمورة بجد رائئئئئئئئئئئئئئئئع النصايح دى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*



ميرررررررسى لمرورك ياكركر​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 مارس 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااااا


ميرسى كتيير لحضرتك على الموضوع الرائع 


ربى المجد يسوع يبارك قلبك وحياتك يارب

اذكرينى فى صلواتك​


----------



## god love 2011 (25 مارس 2009)

_موضوع ممتاز بجد 
يستحق احلى تقيم
ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررر على الموضوع
تسلم ايدك
وربمنا معاكى ويبارك خدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما_​


----------



## girgis2 (26 مارس 2009)

كلام كبير    كلام كبيييييييييييييييييييير

ربنا يزيدك حكمة و يباركك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 مايو 2009)

elbatal 2010 قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااااا
> 
> 
> ميرسى كتيير لحضرتك على الموضوع الرائع
> ...



ميررررررررسى لمرورك يابطل ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 مايو 2009)

سيمون بنت ربنا قال:


> _موضوع ممتاز بجد
> يستحق احلى تقيم
> ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررررر على الموضوع
> تسلم ايدك
> ...



ميررررررررسى لمرورك ياقمر  ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 مايو 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> كلام كبير    كلام كبيييييييييييييييييييير
> 
> ربنا يزيدك حكمة و يباركك



ميررررررررسى لمرورك ياجرجس ​


----------



## SALVATION (7 مايو 2009)

_جميل موضوعك مرمر_ 
_شكرا كتييير _
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## white rose (7 مايو 2009)

ويبقى الحب شمعة لا تنطفي في وجه ريح الزمن

تسلمي يا مرمر

موضوعك رائع
الرب يباركك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 مايو 2009)

*موضوع رااااائع مرمر
مرسيه ليكي يا قمر
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 أغسطس 2009)

salvation قال:


> _جميل موضوعك مرمر_
> _شكرا كتييير _
> _تسلم ايدك_
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​



ميرسى ياتونى لمرورك ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 أغسطس 2009)

white rose قال:


> ويبقى الحب شمعة لا تنطفي في وجه ريح الزمن
> 
> تسلمي يا مرمر
> 
> ...



ميرسى ياقمر لمرورك​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 أغسطس 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *موضوع رااااائع مرمر
> مرسيه ليكي يا قمر
> ربنا يباركك​*



ميرسى ياقمر لمرورك​


----------



## Coptic Mena (28 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع رائع يامرمر وحقيقى النقط اللى انتى طرحتيها يعتبر لخصتى كل المشاكل اللى بسببها العلاقة بتفشل بين الزوجين 
*​


----------



## KARL (28 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا يستاهل احلى تقيم
تسلم ايدك مرمر​


----------



## Coptic FiDo (30 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع جامد جدا يا مرمر , فعلاً نقاط صحيحه 100%

تقبلى مرورى و ردى
*​


----------



## mezoooo (30 أغسطس 2009)

كلام جميل كلام معقول ماقدرش اقول حاجة عنه
​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (30 أغسطس 2009)

اية المواضيع الجامدة دى يا سكر 
تسلم ايدك​


----------

